
The invention of Essex: how a county became a caricature - zeristor
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2019/jun/27/the-invention-of-essex-how-a-county-became-a-caricature
======
zeristor
The weirdest thing I’ve seen in Essex is an “authentic” pub made from
limestone, it looks oldy-worldy but Essex doesn’t have Limestone, old
buildings are for the most part weather board.

It was so strange looking at something made to look old, that was completely
fake.

